# Briggs 12.5HP on Murray riding mower idle setting



## Kristian (May 16, 2013)

This is my first time here. I have my mower running but when I move throttle to run position it sounds like it's running way to fast. I tried turning idle down but that only makes it kill when I move the throttle to low. I cut the yard today but at half throttle. I've heard that's not good for the motor but I'm scared if I run it with throttle where it should be the engine might blow. It has a Walbro LMT Carburetor with an idle screw and an idle mixture screw, they call it. I set it at what I read was correct, 1 and 1/4 turns out from lightly seated. Which hasn't solved the problem. Does anyone have a possible solution for this? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks 
Sorry, I made a new post instead of adding to this one but the Briggs model # you're asking for is 28V707-1113-E1. I hope this is what you need. You can call me at 225-247-0187 if it would make things easier Thanks again,
Kristian


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome.It sounds like a problem with the govenor(the one on the engine,not Bobby Jindal).
If you can post model numbers for the engine it might help.


----------



## Kristian (May 16, 2013)

*model numbers*

Thanks for taking an interest.. The Murray is 40504x92a. The Briggs and Stratton is 28v707-1113-E1.
Thanks, Again,
Kris


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

When you move the throttle to the fast position it applies more spring pressure to govenor causing the engine to run faster.
If you operate the throttle while watching the part the throttle cable attaches to on the engine you should be able to find the short stubby spring which hooks to a bendable tab on the throttle control assembly.I think it's behind the bracket on that engine and not too easy to get to.
If you bend the tab to reduce the govenor spring tension the engine should slow down.
If that do'sent work there's a good chance the problem is inside the crankcase.
I know I did'nt explain this very well,I'm trying not get too technical.
:wave:


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

I just noticed your private messages from almost two weeks ago,tried to respond but I'm not sure my message went through.I need to remember to look up at that header where it alerts me to new messages more often.
If you do'nt have it fixed yet let us know.
Don


----------

